# Non-Live Birth Certificates



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi! I don't think I have posted on this forum before. I am Gretchen. I had a m/c in 2001, when I joined a local support group for parents who have lost infants and pregnancies. It was really helpful. I am more on the proactive side now, though.

In Alaska, we do not have the right to request a birth certificate for babies that are stillborn or miscarriages. Some states allow a parent to request a "non-live birth certificate" (or some such document) if they wish (depending on gestation, I think). I am working to make that an option for Alaskan parents, as it can be a piece of their child's history. (Some women I know collected every piece of paper they could find that had their child's name on it as a way to cope).

I need help! This is a voting year, and they are knocking on my door! If you have information from your state on what a parent's right in this area is, please send me the link, I am looking for "legal jargon" regarding this topic. I would also like to see how different states treat this, and related issues.

For example, I know a lady that was pg with quads. One was born early and didn't survive. She is listed in State records as a triplet birth. (She is fighting that obviously).

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Gretchen,

I have the same sentiments as you regarding this subject. At a recent Memorial Ceremony that I went to (for pregnancy, birth and infancy loss) I received a paper to make this a law in NY as well. Maybe I should say make it an option, rather than a law. I don't have that paper with me any more--I put it in a "safe place" and now I can't remember where that was.









ANYWAY--What the paper contained basically was an on-line petition to sign you could make one I'm sure, just a simple web page where people could enter their names. Or you could try to do a petition IRL, from moms in your community, local nurses, people at the grocery store, etc. It also had the names, addresses and phone numbers of about 5 local politicians (Representatives, Congressmen and someone else....a health comissioner?) with the urging to write to these people.

If I were you, I'd call around to these types of politicians and such, as THEM who you'd write or petition to and take it from there. Get as much support as you can from fellow Alaskans (I'll support you too, but I doubt they'd care as much about a NY momma).

Know that (fortunately or unfortunately--depending on how you view it) there are MANY moms, nurses, doctors and others that are fighting the same fight as you. Here in NY, if the loss is past a certain time (24wks?) the moms get a death certificate.








Best Wishes,
Kelly


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

FYI,
My baby was born still, I live in NYC and I received a "Certificate of Spontaneous pregnancy termination", not a death certificate. There is no place for my ds's name or anything. It sucks.


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I am in Texas. For Kira (stillborn at 37 weeks) we have a "Certificate of Fetal Death" that lists her name, gender, date/time of delivery, our names and info, the doctor's name/info, funeral home and cemetary info and then a section about cause of death. We paid a small fee ($10) to get our own official copy of this from the county courthouse. It is not mandatory to get your own copy. I believe this is what is available for any pregnancy loss beyond 20 weeks, but I am not completely certain.

The hospital did give us the "pretty" birth certificate with her footprints etc.. It's not official but I'm very grateful to have it.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Snuggle Butter is right in Tx any still birth past 20 weeks gets a death certificate. In Tx 20 weeks is considered the age of viability and therefore the baby needs a death certificate. I can remember the funeral home director filling it out with me and my signing it. I have yet to have the courage to go get a copy from the court house though. Of course Kearnan was a year old before I went and got his birth certificate. We don't get birth certificates though. I know I should be more proactive, but not having a birth certificate doesn't bother me. I think WV gives certificates of birth for stillborn babies. I say that because when I look at my birth certificate there is a section where the Dr checks one of two boxes one says Still born and the other says Live born.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

These are great responses ladies, just what I need! (I can pick and choose wording from one State to the next, what I think is the most appropriate, will go over the best, etc)... I would like to hear from more states, and possibly other countries, so let's keep this going!


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

What a lovely idea... it really hurt me that when Xiola died (while I was pushing, 41 weeks gestation), all we got was a certificate of fetal demise *sigh* it seemed like insult added to injury...

I know you can get 'certificates of life' from some organizations, but I think every mother deserves an 'official' recognition of her child's life, however brief.

XM


----------



## gremlin44 (Feb 17, 2003)

My son was just stillborn in Illinois at 36 w 2d. We received a death certificate.

While I was doing some research online, I found that in 2003 Illinois had passed a law that established a certificate of stillbirth that parents could request.

No one at our hospital or our county clerk's office had heard of this. It took a week and over ten phone calls to finally find out how to get one. Illinois has the law, but has not yet developed a form that hospitals can give to parents.

If anyone needs to know how to get one in Illinois, let me know and i'' lpost it.

Here is the law:

Illinois' law]


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

My twins were stillborn in Illinois. Unfortunately the law says that only babies of 26 weeks gestation or more are entitled to a certificate of stillbirth. My babies were stillborn at 23 weeks. I just can't believe they don't get one because of three stupid weeks. Here's a link for more legislative information for anyone who's interested in finding out the law in their state: http://www.missingangelsbill.org/#stchart


----------



## 2devils_1angel (Oct 14, 2003)

Through the help of a great gal we just recently got a bill passed like this in Wisconsin. Offically my son went down as still bith #25 in Sheboygan coutny, but with this new bill being passed. Since his birth was before feb 2003 I needed to submit his information to the state so #25 can now be called Dylan andruw who was 5 lb 19 inches, child of yadda yadda yadda.
Cherul went thru the national stillbirth society as a wisconsin leader. i have heard mixed things about richard but she says he was extremly helpful.
We got the bill passed in Wisconsin so together nsbs and cherie did something right!

here is the *link*


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I live in Michigan. My son was stillborn during my 27th week this year. We had an option to request a Michigan Certificate of Stillbirth and you send it to Vital Records Requests, PO Box 30721, Lansing MI 48909. The nurse put a post-it on the form saying "if you wish to obtain a birth certificate for Connor, mail in this form with 15.00 per copy". The form says "The certificate will be available within 10 days after the required identifying report is received by the state from the hospital or attending physician".

Upon receiving my multiple copies (which was great to be able to order a few), the document definitely didn't look anything like a birth certificate but it was official. His name, our names, his gestational age, doctor's name, hospital, date, and a brief acknowledgment was listed on government paper with a raised seal. I had no idea how much this would mean to me. Somehow this gave me reassurance that Connor wasn't just real for Pete and I.

I wish other states would have something like this!


----------

